# MACABRE Solo Strings Released **Intro Price ends on May 31!!!**



## StrezovSampling (May 13, 2015)

*Hello everyone,

inspired by Camille Saint-Saëns Danse Macabre we are proud to present you our first Solo Strings library focusing on expressive performances.

Macabre Solo Strings aren't the usual sampled Solo Strings. They were crafted with one particular sound in our minds, which they deliver better than any other Solo String library out there. Macabre excels at slow emotional Solo String lines and on top of that you don't even need tons of programming to get stunning results with them.

Just sit down and play. The samples themselves contain a huge amount of natural expressiveness, which makes it easier than ever to write realistic sounding Solo String lines. *

*More information on our website:*
http://bit.ly/1PjF0jZ

*Official Audio Demos:*
[flash width=580 height=210 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F107308700&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=true&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]

*Official Walkthrough Video:*


*
Available now for $149 Intro Price. Normal price $179. Intro Pricing ends May 31.*


*Enjoy!* o/~


----------



## feck (May 13, 2015)

Sounds and looks great! Really nice emotion in there.


----------



## SeattleComposer (May 13, 2015)

Just wonderful.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 13, 2015)

*Re: MACABRE Solo Strings Released*

Sounds good - particularly the mix/programming) on the first demo. Just wondering how much programming/EQ was involved with that demo (many of the others are too heavily washed in verb for my taste - for me a tell tale sign that something is being 'hidden'.)


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 13, 2015)

*Re: MACABRE Solo Strings Released*



Rob Elliott @ Wed May 13 said:


> Sounds good - particularly the mix/programming) on the first demo. Just wondering how much programming/EQ was involved with that demo (many of the others are too heavily washed in verb for my taste - for me a tell tale sign that something is being 'hidden'.)



Hey Rob,

I am sure Henri can and will answer that question.  

Basically the whole point of Macabre is to give composers a dead easy to use mockup tool for slow emotional solo string lines. The sit down and play approach was besides a dark and lyrical tone the main focus of the library. 
All samples contain natural expression by the player themselves. Even without any modwheel at all you won't ever have a dead and flat sound. 
I recommend watching George's walkthrough. He just plays along some backing tracks without any further programming. We also have some more demos in the pipeline.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 13, 2015)

*Re: MACABRE Solo Strings Released*



StrezovSampling @ Wed May 13 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Wed May 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good - particularly the mix/programming) on the first demo. Just wondering how much programming/EQ was involved with that demo (many of the others are too heavily washed in verb for my taste - for me a tell tale sign that something is being 'hidden'.)
> ...




Thanks for that. Yea I am sure it will serve the function I need if for - just curious what mix/eq decisions were made on that first demo. Could simply be the mix of your two mics. I have been looking for an emotive solo strings library - I'll be picking up this title. Again - nice niche to fill.


----------



## clisma (May 13, 2015)

*Re: MACABRE Solo Strings Released*

Wonderful, wonderful sound. Perfect for that solo emotive scoring. Will be picking this up for sure.


----------



## mikewbragg (May 13, 2015)

*Re: MACABRE Solo Strings Released*

This sounds great. I went to the site to purchase and there was a 20% VAT charge added to my purchase. I was under the impression that VAT wasn't charged to US customers. Has something changed? I haven't noticed it on any of my other purchases from European companies. Thanks.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 13, 2015)

*Re: MACABRE Solo Strings Released*



mikewbragg @ Wed May 13 said:


> This sounds great. I went to the site to purchase and there was a 20% VAT charge added to my purchase. I was under the impression that VAT wasn't charged to US customers. Has something changed? I haven't noticed it on any of my other purchases from European companies. Thanks.




Yea bummer - it's a Bulgaria law it seems (to USA).


----------



## mikewbragg (May 13, 2015)

*Re: MACABRE Solo Strings Released*

Thanks for the info. I was just making sure it wasn't some cart glitch. Oh well. I guess I can't really complain since I rarely have to pay any sales tax living in Oregon.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 13, 2015)

*Re: MACABRE Solo Strings Released*

VAT is not collected by countries in the EU, when the sale is to outside the EU.

http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/ta ... nd_exports

_For the purpose of exports between the Community and non-member countries, *no VAT is charged on the transaction *and the VAT already paid on the inputs of the good for export is deducted _

You can also email the European Commission here:

[email protected]

- to clear up whether or not digital downloads fall into this category.


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 13, 2015)

Hey guys, George here, 

our server got a bit pushed to the limits so excuse us if the download appears to be a bit slow (thinking of ways to fix this). 

Regarding VAT - here's what the situation is. I am really embarrassed by our country's officials but here's the deal with VAT. EU laws direct that no VAT should be charged on countries outside the EU - so far so good. However they do not accept IP addresses and written customer details as a valid proof that the customer is based in, say, the USA. They want a) shipment details or b) written contract sent to us. 

As you can see this takes away the whole point of online shops and it's ridiculous. I currently have a law suit against that but time will tell what will happen - hopefully we can remove that ridiculous 20% from the website soon. 

And just to add the final info regarding our tax offices - if you want to go there you have to bring your documents on a... floppy drive. 

So to sum up - sadly we have our hands tied at the moment. 

Hope this clears the issue out. Thank you for your understanding! 

Best,
George


----------



## Blakus (May 13, 2015)

Sounds amazing, George! Congrats on the release


----------



## procreative (May 14, 2015)

*Re: MACABRE Solo Strings Released*

Hello George,

Can I get clarification on this product as cannot find information on your site that answers this:

1. So its Violin, Viola and Cello playing only Sustain/Legato, with a molto vibrato style fixed into it, correct?

2. What Legato style is available to Cello as it states only 1 type?

3. How are the 2 types of Legato triggered for Violin and Viola – by velocity?

Its an interesting idea, my only personal issue is that $149/$179 for essentially one articulation and 3 instruments is perhaps a bit high when you consider other Solo collections.

I also think it would have been preferable to have the Viola with one articulation rather than the Cello (if one had to be dropped) as with melancholy writing its often the Violin or Cello that features.


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 14, 2015)

*Re: MACABRE Solo Strings Released*



procreative @ Thu May 14 said:


> Hello George,
> 
> Can I get clarification on this product as cannot find information on your site that answers this:
> 
> ...



1. Yes.

2. Legato with a slight portamento. George demonstrates the legato in the walkthrough video. I highly recommend watching it.

3. They are triggered by velocity. Low velocity triggers portamento, high velocity normal legato.

MACABRE was a huge undertaking for us. Getting the internal balance between natural expressiveness and playability right wasn't that easy. The library looks small, but it's definitely the best library out there for what it was designed for. I don't know one other Solo Strings library capable of doing what Macabre can with just playing and the same special sound. 
All notes are played on the highest string available of each instrument. It's definitely unique. 
Our intention was not to create yet another Solo String library which claims to be able to do everything and takes hours to programm to get it right, but rather a small dead easy to use library, which just nails certain things right out of the box and I think the demos and the description on the product page clearly shows what Macabre was made for.

Last but not least the price is for all three instruments at once. If you compare the price to other similar libraries on the market you will see that Macabre is still the least expensive collection available.

Hope this explains Macabre a bit more.


----------



## NIGHTNEO (May 14, 2015)

Amazing sound. Congratu George!
One question, it is automatic repetitions?


----------



## John Walker (May 14, 2015)

*Re: MACABRE Solo Strings Released*

Nice sounding but a shame about the fixed vibrato.


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 14, 2015)

Hi NIGHTNEO, 

yes - those are part of the actual sustain sample. We aim for realism and this is the most fluid way to hold the note.
Best,
George


----------



## Vartio (May 14, 2015)

*Re: MACABRE Solo Strings Released*

Hey guys!
@Rob Elliott

about that demo i did 'Innocence' ...

there's very minimal eq on each of the strings and just a hint of reverb. nothing radical, just a tiny bit of polish on it, its a mix of the close mic and some room to get a nice glue going on. there's another eq on the master channel to tweak the overall balances in the sound but the sound you hear in the demo is very close to the raw sound of the library.

In terms of programming there's nothing special going on, just the notes on a midi track and some modwheel wiggling around for the dynamics. its very much a "just play/type in the notes and it'll do its thing" kinda library.

Cheers.
h


----------



## cyoder (May 14, 2015)

*Re: MACABRE Solo Strings Released*

Sound wonderful, George! Congrats on the release. IMO these strings hit the nail on the head of the sound they're for. I'll have to pick this up at some point. With the current saturation of orchestral sample libraries, I think there are already many VIs that aim to do everything, so I'm personally am excited to see some libraries that do specific playing styles well.

Best,


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 14, 2015)

*Re: MACABRE Solo Strings Released*



cyoder @ Thu May 14 said:


> Sound wonderful, George! Congrats on the release. IMO these strings hit the nail on the head of the sound they're for. I'll have to pick this up at some point. With the current saturation of orchestral sample libraries, I think there are already many VIs that aim to do everything, so I'm personally am excited to see some libraries that do specific playing styles well.
> 
> Best,




Exactly - given that, Jack Weaver and I were discussing today that this developer would be well-served doing another 'version' with much softer vibrato (ala Hillary Hahn, etc.) - with opening note crescendo/decrescendo. Of course - right around the same price points - which I think - even with the lame VAT - is a bargain.


----------



## Neifion (May 14, 2015)

*Re: MACABRE Solo Strings Released*

Hey George,

Are there multiple dynamic layers? Not that it's a biggie; these Macabre Strings sound amazing, but just curious. Thanks!


----------



## cyoder (May 14, 2015)

*Re: MACABRE Solo Strings Released*



Rob Elliott @ Thu May 14 said:


> Exactly - given that, Jack Weaver and I were discussing today that this developer would be well-served doing another 'version' with much softer vibrato (ala Hillary Hahn, etc.) - with opening note crescendo/decrescendo. Of course - right around the same price points - which I think - even with the lame VAT - is a bargain.



Agreed. More options, more Gear Acquisition Syndrome.  I don't know whether it's better to be limited to one really good sound, or to be able to semi-convincingly do everything, but either way, I think these sound really good.

Best,


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 15, 2015)

*Re: MACABRE Solo Strings Released*



Neifion @ Fri May 15 said:


> Hey George,
> 
> Are there multiple dynamic layers? Not that it's a biggie; these Macabre Strings sound amazing, but just curious. Thanks!



It is just one layer, similar to what Storm Choir 1 was with _faux-dynamics_ controllable with the modwheel. Alternatively you can use CC7 to move the dynamic a bit more. 

We are actually blown away by the feedback we've received for Macabre so far. Thank you so much - hopefully when we finish the new SC2 and Rhodope updates we can go back and re-record a new version for Macabre featuring more options. Time will tell! 

Meanwhile we started getting some ideas for an update on Macabre too - some features that some of our users suggested (that can be implemented within the script).

Best,
George


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 15, 2015)

*Re: MACABRE Solo Strings Released*

*We just received two amazing new demos for Macabre. The first one is a classical String Trio composition only using Macabre. *

https://soundcloud.com/strezov-samp...in=strezov-sampling/sets/macabre-solo-strings

*The second one is showcasing the Cello in an Ethnic context and although it wasn't designed for that it works surprisingly well.*

https://soundcloud.com/strezov-samp...in=strezov-sampling/sets/macabre-solo-strings

Both demos are written by the magnificient Matthijs Kieboom.

Enjoy. o/~


----------



## Kejero (May 18, 2015)

Love the sound of this. Congrats on the release!

On an unrelated note: it's usually good practice to avoid spaces in urls


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 18, 2015)

Congrats, George.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (May 19, 2015)

*Re: MACABRE Solo Strings Released NEW DEMOS*

Hi!

My demo for this lib is late, but here it is: https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... lo-strings

They have QL Spaces added to them, with some light EQ and compression. Layered with Hollywood Strings, & VSL Con Sordino. Piano is emotional piano.


----------



## oxo (May 19, 2015)

*Re: MACABRE Solo Strings Released NEW DEMOS*

grandios nathan!


----------



## R.Cato (May 20, 2015)

Amazing track Nathan. All demo composers did an outstanding job on this release.


----------



## John Walker (May 20, 2015)

*Re: MACABRE Solo Strings Released NEW DEMOS*

I would buy this if it had controllable vibrato. Or am I missing something?


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 20, 2015)

Dear John, 

the library does not feature controllable vibrato. It was inspired by this masterpiece: https://youtu.be/YyknBTm_YyM?t=41 

Best,
George


----------



## John Walker (May 20, 2015)

StrezovSampling @ Wed May 20 said:


> Dear John,
> 
> the library does not feature controllable vibrato. It was inspired by this masterpiece: https://youtu.be/YyknBTm_YyM?t=41
> 
> ...



Ok thanks. How do you play runs then?


----------



## Ganvai (May 20, 2015)

*Re: MACABRE Solo Strings Released NEW DEMOS*

I have to send big thanks out to the guys at Stretzov.

You can have all the libs in the world, but you guys come always up with something special and unique.

@John Walker:
I think what you have to know is, that this is not a lib for everything. It's not "buy one and forget all the other stuff".

This lib is (as all the Stretzov stuff) for the special needs you can have when working on specific projects or if you have an intriguing idea that doesn't leave your head and you can't find this special sound anywhere else. ~o) 

Okay, this might sound a bit pathetic (  ) but i really mean it. That is what I like this lib for. Yeah, it's no LASS or Berlin Strings with all the patches for your daily string work. But it is for the special moments when you really need this, when you need a really different sound.

So again, a big *+1* to you, Mr. Stretzov, for fulfilling the very special needs of sample lib composers :D

Greetings,
Jan


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 23, 2015)

*Re: MACABRE Solo Strings Released NEW DEMOS*

Thanks Jan and all of you guys. During the last days we received tons of feedback from people enjoying Macabre. Although it isn't our first library, getting positive feedback still puts a smile on our faces.

*As a quick reminder: The Intro Price ends on May 31. Now you're still able to get Macabre for only $149. It's really a bargain at that price, so don't miss it.*


----------



## shakuman (May 27, 2015)

Sorry George, you should say 149+20% Vat (worldwide) intro. price!! ~o) 

Shakuman.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello everyone,

two months later we are proud to share some great reviews with you:

askaudio

filmandgamecomposers

recording.de (German only)

Besides we're currently preparing the release of DISTORT 2, so stay tuned for more info on that during the next week. 

Enjoy!


----------

